# In honor of Liz:  The Annoyance Thread



## Smee (Apr 18, 2013)

Since Liz started the thread about having to sit and work (haha) next to
the break room while listening to water running, I thought we could use
a "What Annoys Me Most" thread:

Like how my nose starts to itch the moment I pour the lye into the water.

Or how the round kettle lid rocks back n forth when I set it upside down on
the stove - rock/rock/rock/rock/back/forth/back/forth/rock/rock

Next up?  Anyone? Anyone?? Bueller?  Badger??


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 18, 2013)

What really gets me annoyed is when I get a rock in my shoe! I do a lot of gardening and somehow there always seems to be a little nasty rock that finds it's way into my shoe lol!


----------



## Badger (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay, the thing that annoys me most (right now, cause it changes all the time), is how I run out things that I need to make soap one at a time and don't have the foresight to see I am running low.  I first run out of gloves, make one batch and run out of castor oil... I don't think I am low on anything else right now, but I am waiting to make another batch and run out of something else (makes a not he should check parchment paper to be sure...)  So, anyone have a nice recipe that doesn't use castor? lol


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 18, 2013)

My original recipe didn't use castor.


----------



## Badger (Apr 18, 2013)

Can I ask what oils you used?  I have been thinking of a recipe I saw that used just coconut, palm and olive (25, 35, and 40%).  It is not much different then the recipe I am using now.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 18, 2013)

This might sound petty, but something that really annoys me is the other people that live in our apartment building (it's an old house, 6 apartments) aren't considerate of the fact that I have kids sleeping when they're going up and down the stairs. I know not everyone thinks of stuff like that, but we're the only ones here with kids, and we lived here before all these other people moved in. I try my hardest to keep my kids quiet on the stairs/in the hall, I just ask that you do the same..you're a grownup!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 18, 2013)

Taken straight from my BF status:
I am so annoyed. I eFiled my taxes on Sunday April 7th with TurboTax. No problems there, but I got an email later on that week saying that both Federal & State were accepted. So I have been patiently waiting for my debit card to arrive. It did today........NO MONEY. I never had this happen before. I found out that the IRS is gonna take up to 21 days til they release my money. I don't even know what NYS is doing. BUT I WANT MY MONEY!!!


----------



## kazmi (Apr 18, 2013)

I have lots to list  LOL  but I'll only post one   This happened to me today in fact.  I get annoyed when I finally get to sit down at work to take a few minutes for lunch (I get an hour but never have time to take it) and someone comes up to and says "Oh you're eating lunch.  I'm sorry to bother you" and instead of coming back a few minutes later they start asking me their question.  Even if I have food still in my mouth and my sandwich in hand.  Well, they got their hour lunch why don't they let me take mine?  My desk is only a few steps from there's and they'll see when I'm done so they can come back then.  People in my office don't see that as annoying.  Arrrgggghh

Ok, got that off my chest


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 18, 2013)

My biggest pet peeve in life and yes this annoys me more than anything else in the entire world... chewing with your mouth open. My mom's biggest pet peeve was mouth noises and I guess she either got after me and my dad (and the dog too... yes she yelled at the dog for smacking, however it was most annoying) so much that I took it on as my own, or I just inherited it lol. I get after my kids for chewing with their mouths open, especially if whatever they're eating is crunchy. I usually don't have to tell my girls (ages 5 and 6) too often, it's my son (age 10 btw) who is THE WORST!!! Every single meal, snack, whatever I have to tell him to stop smacking. It's so obnoxious!!!! I see grown adults in restaurants chewing with their mouths open, it is so disgusting I can't even stand it. I'm also a HUGE fan of Big Brother (TV show, US version) like beyond nerdy huge fan and maybe it's just the microphone they have to wear all the time, but at least half the house guests chew with their mouths open. I have to mute the TV at those moments, if it's continual. 

Ok is that a good one? lol it's the best I have.


----------



## sosocal (Apr 18, 2013)

Shannon, google Misophonia. You are one of us!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 18, 2013)

Smee said:


> Since Liz started the thread about having to sit and work (haha) next to
> the break room while listening to water running, I thought we could use
> a "What Annoys Me Most" thread:
> 
> ...



Haha, I hope you don't think I am a big complainer.  I was just going nuts with the "tinkle-tinkle" sound into the bucket...  Days when I am in my office doing monthly staffing reports those type of things really get to me!!


----------



## Smee (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't think of you as a big complainer.  I thought of you as
a great example for a new thread!

Then there's the person who waits until her entire (6 or 7 bags) order
is rung up at the register before she decides to open her purse and
start writing a check...and has to ask for a pen...and what date it is...
and the name of the store...and how much was it again... and... 
AAAARRRGGGHHHHHH!!!!  BANG.HEAD.ON.CART


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 18, 2013)

OMG! Our new supervisor took a group of us out for lunch this week and I sat across from him as he vivaciously chomped away at his grub. It was all I could do not to launch myself across the table and clamp my hands around his neck. Not really but, ya know! :Kitten Love:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 18, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> OMG! Our new supervisor took a group of us out for lunch this week and I sat across from him as he vivaciously chomped away at his grub. It was all I could do not to launch myself across the table and clamp my hands around his neck. Not really but, ya know! :Kitten Love:



I know the feeling. Ugh. On a related side note my husband likes to chew his ice from his ice water after dinner EVERY NIGHT. He doesn't chew it with his mouth open however he sits right next to me on the couch and sometimes (not every night) it gets on my nerves. I just sit and look at him while he's mowing away ("like a cow" I usually think at these moments) on his ice until he looks at me, pauses in his chewing and just swallows the ice and looks sheepish lol. It's fun being married for many years and just to see the look your spouse is giving you and know what it means right away.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

okay Smee wins for most annoying, lol. Lady had all kinds of time to start writing that check,lol. PS - ask for the name of the store - Smee don't you work at Wal-Mart? How do you forget Wal-Mart's name??

I hate people who breathe with their mouth open. Hot breath, or wet breath, irritates me. Especially when you take a step back and they step forward. Gum anyone? 

On a lighter note, here's why not to complain about work on Facebook:


----------



## cerelife (Apr 19, 2013)

That was hilarious, mel!
My big pet peeve is when you're sitting in traffic due to construction/wreck, etc. and the random a**holes who speed down the open lane (Helloooo, there's a reason no one is using it!) and then try to force their way into the line of traffic. I'm eternally astounded when people let them in!! Me...no F'ing way! They can do their best to try to ease their car in front of mine when traffic moves, and I'll block them everytime. If y'all ever see a wreck/fistfight combo on the news, it might be me!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

cerelife said:


> That was hilarious, mel!
> My big pet peeve is when you're sitting in traffic due to construction/wreck, etc. and the random a**holes who speed down the open lane (Helloooo, there's a reason no one is using it!) and then try to force their way into the line of traffic. I'm eternally astounded when people let them in!! Me...no F'ing way! They can do their best to try to ease their car in front of mine when traffic moves, and I'll block them everytime. If y'all ever see a wreck/fistfight combo on the news, it might be me!



Okay I have to modify my post. Crappy drivers irritate me to pieces. NV has a high number of accidents due to different driving styles because the nature of our population is transient. People come from all over to settle here and of course, the law lets them transfer their drivers license without new classes. Also we have a lot of jerks here in general. And our roads are horrible. People will cut you off in neckhole size merge lanes to get ahead of you rather then wait the minute it takes to get on the freeway. And I have found the best trick, no joke, put your blinker on to change lanes when the guy in the next lane and slightly behind you is too close to merge in front of. he WILL speed up and get out of your way so you can move over. :twisted:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wait Mel, cars in NV have turn signals? There's a peeve of mine. They come with the car...standard feature!


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 19, 2013)

cerelife said:


> That was hilarious, mel!
> My big pet peeve is when you're sitting in traffic due to construction/wreck, etc. and the random a**holes who speed down the open lane (Helloooo, there's a reason no one is using it!) and then try to force their way into the line of traffic. I'm eternally astounded when people let them in!! Me...no F'ing way! They can do their best to try to ease their car in front of mine when traffic moves, and I'll block them everytime. If y'all ever see a wreck/fistfight combo on the news, it might be me!



oooh!  Can I like this 565 times????


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> On a lighter note, here's why not to complain about work on Facebook:



Why would anybody add their boss and then rag about their job on FB? That's just stupid! People never cease to amaze me but the stupid ones keep my life interesting. :mrgreen:


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 19, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> Taken straight from my BF status:
> I am so annoyed. I eFiled my taxes on Sunday April 7th with TurboTax. No problems there, but I got an email later on that week saying that both Federal & State were accepted. So I have been patiently waiting for my debit card to arrive. It did today........NO MONEY. I never had this happen before. I found out that the IRS is gonna take up to 21 days til they release my money. I don't even know what NYS is doing. BUT I WANT MY MONEY!!!



I filed my taxes in February.  I received notification in March from the state that they were auditing me and I had a crap ton of documentation to send in, including a copy of my daughter's social security card (yeah, I wasn't thrilled about that).  Then last week, I was told that they had all of the information, but that it would take up to 8 weeks to decide what to do with my return.  So, I might, possibly get my money in June depending on the whims of the state.

I am pissed beyond words, because there is no way I will be getting interest on the money they are withholding from me.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm so glad to see that I'm not the only one with an irrational hatred of mouth noises! The ice thing...ugh!! I also live in a house with three people (husband included), that have to crunch on hard candy as soon as it hits their mouths!! It makes my jaw tighten just to think about it!! My girls have had so much dental work done, all I can think is "teeth! teeth!", and my husband can't ever just have one, it's got to be two, three in a row! It takes all I have sometimes not to scream at them!! lol And in total agreement with smacking, open mouth chewing, etc. I'm still working on my girls about talking with food in their mouth....don't get me started! :lolno:


----------



## Sweetlily321 (Apr 19, 2013)

mine is I cant stand people chewing with there mouth open too and my bf dad lives with us half the year but when he's with us and not with his gf in VT. he just makes load noises when he's up and everyone sleeping(5am-7am he's up). when I was growing up I had to be quite till all way up or till 11am.


----------



## 100%Natural (Apr 19, 2013)

My absolute biggest pet peeve is the sound of rattling plastic wrappers.  You know when you're at the theatre and some moron behind you decides to start digging to the bottom of their bag for M&M's or licorice or whatever processed junk they've bought.  Just pour some into your hands already!  My husband starts to get worried when that happens because I can only keep my mouth shut for so long before I do something about it!

Add in chewing with their mouth open and my boiling point is reached in record time. Lookout! LOL:evil:


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 19, 2013)

When I am in public, a store, parking lot or heaven forbid sitting in a waiting room........and there is a women with an issue.  Lets call it a sinus issue.  And apparently she doesn't know what tissue is for.  Instead she snorts the (lets call it stuff), Loudly, NOISILY, GROSS, GROSS, GROSS!!!  It is so disturbing!!!  Why would you want to suck that stuff BACK UP INTO YOUR HEAD??!!!  Go to the bathroom and blow your nose already.  And even worse than that is when I see a women in outside hauk a loogie and spit it out.  (((SHUDDER))) Its bad enough when men do it.  And EVEN worse than that, MY 13yr old daughter does that last one sometimes!  Oh, I could just cry. LOL!  I often ask myself, will she ever be ladylike?  


And chip breath, UGH!  Ranch Doritos, bleck!  I make my family go brush if they eat those.  And I can't even eat them anymore.

This thread is hilarious and I think its good for everyone to vent their annoyances sometimes with no judgement.  We all have our little quirks that make us all special


----------



## Lolly58 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have several, chewing with your mouth open - seriously no one wants to look at your food. People who have Drs appts and don't show up til the exact time of the appt. If they show up early I can at least get them in a room and their vitals done. Also I cant stand automated anything over the phone!!! I have discovered that while on the phone and the automated voice is talking, if you start singing I wish I were an Oscar Meyer Weiner a real person will come on line pretty **** quick!!


----------



## Smee (Apr 19, 2013)

the small person in the booth behind you at the restaurant
that won't leave you alone

or kicking your seat from behind in an airplane

and screaming...they always seem to be screaming while they kick...


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 19, 2013)

kazmi said:


> I have lots to list  LOL  but I'll only post one   This happened to me today in fact.  I get annoyed when I finally get to sit down at work to take a few minutes for lunch (I get an hour but never have time to take it) and someone comes up to and says "Oh you're eating lunch.  I'm sorry to bother you" and instead of coming back a few minutes later they start asking me their question.  Even if I have food still in my mouth and my sandwich in hand.  Well, they got their hour lunch why don't they let me take mine?  My desk is only a few steps from there's and they'll see when I'm done so they can come back then.  People in my office don't see that as annoying.  Arrrgggghh
> 
> Ok, got that off my chest



That is when you need to have a quick answer of "I'm so happy that you feel sorry  for bothering me.  To relieve you of that discomfort I'll happily wait and answer you once I'm finished."


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Wait Mel, cars in NV have turn signals? There's a peeve of mine. They come with the car...standard feature!



I didn't mean I don't normally use my blinkers.  I just meant when I use them, it's a sure fire way to make the guy in the next lane speed up instead of politely letting you in.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 19, 2013)

Sweetlily321 said:


> mine is I cant stand people chewing with there mouth open too and my bf dad lives with us half the year but when he's with us and not with his gf in VT. he just makes load noises when he's up and everyone sleeping(5am-7am he's up). when I was growing up I had to be quite till all way up or till 11am.



The rule in our house (when the kids aren't in school) is you have to stay quiet until 10 a.m. I never had a rule like that, just that I couldn't bother my parents until they woke up (my mom worked swing shift at the casino so she never got up until 11 or so) and I couldn't go out and play until she was up. 



AngelMomma said:


> When I am in public, a store, parking lot or heaven forbid sitting in a waiting room........and there is a women with an issue.  Lets call it a sinus issue.  And apparently she doesn't know what tissue is for.  Instead she snorts the (lets call it stuff), Loudly, NOISILY, GROSS, GROSS, GROSS!!!  It is so disturbing!!!  Why would you want to suck that stuff BACK UP INTO YOUR HEAD??!!!  Go to the bathroom and blow your nose already.  And even worse than that is when I see a women in outside hauk a loogie and spit it out.  (((SHUDDER))) Its bad enough when men do it.  And EVEN worse than that, MY 13yr old daughter does that last one sometimes!  Oh, I could just cry. LOL!  I often ask myself, will she ever be ladylike?
> 
> 
> And chip breath, UGH!  Ranch Doritos, bleck!  I make my family go brush if they eat those.  And I can't even eat them anymore.
> ...



My son does what we call snorking... sniffing all that mucus back up and whines when I tell him to blow his nose... yuck! 

I have banned Corn Nuts from the house. My children aren't allowed to eat them when I'm around because I find them vile and they stink to high heaven. Blech!!!


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 19, 2013)

Smee said:


> I didn't think of you as a big complainer.  I thought of you as
> a great example for a new thread!
> 
> Then there's the person who waits until her entire (6 or 7 bags) order
> ...


 
How about just people who write checks in general?

It's the age of the debit card.  PLEASE learn to use it!

Any time I see someone writing a check, I get frustrated.  I know lots of people still like them due to being able to write in how much it was for right then and there in the check register, but just save your receipt and write it down at home!  Grrr.  People say hateful things about you (general you) in their heads every time you pull that checkbook out.

Me personally:  when my kids nibble at their supper and then say "I'm hungry" every 20 minutes until bedtime.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 19, 2013)

shannon_m said:


> the rule in our house (when the kids aren't in school) is you have to stay quiet until 10 a.m. I never had a rule like that, just that i couldn't bother my parents until they woke up (my mom worked swing shift at the casino so she never got up until 11 or so) and i couldn't go out and play until she was up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
_snorking!!!  Lol!_


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooh! I HATE smacking too! My nephews do it all the time! Grrrrr, I'm over here all like " boy if you don't shut your mouth and quit smacking I'm gonna lose it!" 

I hate when people pull out infront of you, so you have to slam on the brakes to keep from hitting them, then just when u are picking up speed they turn! Especially when they coulda waited 20 seconds til u passed as there is NO one behind you!

I am one that repetitive noises drive me nuts! Like my kids clapping every 5 seconds for no reason, or sitting on a chair and kicking the back, that ca clank ca clank ca clank.....urg!

My other main one is people who don't control their kids in public! My kids are no angels, daughter 7 son 2 , but if I am eating or shopping or sitting at the doctors office, or whatever and my kids act out, I will box up the food to leave instead of allowing my children to cause annoyance to other people out trying to enjoy themselves (never had to, but I would!) and kids running around in the dr office.people are sick and don't feel good, bring something to quietly keep your kids entertained!

Wow, sorry I guess I got on a roll there, lol


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok here is another... and I know I'm not alone in this because several of my friends are the same way. Misspelling and bad grammar. My husband is the worst at spelling and his handwriting makes me cringe. I will apologize to anyone of you who are friends with me on Facebook.. I do tend to correct misspellings and bad grammar.. I'm well known for it and I don't mind if you tell me to kiss your.. well you know. I can usually let it go, but occasionally I have to chime in and say something because it irks me. Especially now in this age of technology, spell check/auto-correct is everywhere! And sometimes I get a good laugh at auto-correct, it's always a good idea to use that. Just in case you meant to say "ok" and it comes out "klingon".. always good for a chuckle.


----------



## Badger (Apr 19, 2013)

I am with you about the spelling and grammar.   I am writing on my tablet right now and when I started to type in grammar it gave me the option gr8. It is no wonder that people can't spell.  Grrrr.


----------



## Smee (Apr 19, 2013)

gum popping


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 19, 2013)

Farmer's blow...Gross!

My ex used to unknowingly hum while he chewed his food. Yep, ex...Annoying!


----------



## kazmi (Apr 19, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> That is when you need to have a quick answer of "I'm so happy that you feel sorry  for bothering me.  To relieve you of that discomfort I'll happily wait and answer you once I'm finished."


 
Ha!  I should do that :razz:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 19, 2013)

I get so annoyed by students texting in class. I have a rule against it but the kids try to be so sly. I don't like taking them away because it is always such a struggle to get them to hand them over and it wastes my class time. Once I take a phone from a student it is my responsibility. I really don't want to be held responsible for new a Iphone.  It is something that I really wish I didn't have to deal with. 

Parents calling and texting their kids while they are in class is my other pet peeve.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 19, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> I get so annoyed by students texting in class. I have a rule against it but the kids try to be so sly. I don't like taking them away because it is always such a struggle to get them to hand them over and it wastes my class time. Once I take a phone from a student it is my responsibility. I really don't want to be held responsible for new a Iphone.  It is something that I really wish I didn't have to deal with.
> 
> Parents calling and texting their kids while they are in class is my other pet peeve.



I don't know your teaching style obviously. However, when I was in school, we had one teacher who was very quiet when he spoke. It made you pay attention because you had to in order to get what he was saying.  And if he was going to take something, he just did it, as he quietly and patiently kept on talking.  Maybe have a box and tell them, "If I catch you texting, I will come around with the box and you will put your phone in it until the end of class. There will be no discussion but there will be detention for arguing."  I don't know what the rules are for teacher conduct anymore, but it's small problems like this one that made me not want to be a teacher.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I don't know your teaching style obviously. However, when I was in school, we had one teacher who was very quiet when he spoke. It made you pay attention because you had to in order to get what he was saying.  And if he was going to take something, he just did it, as he quietly and patiently kept on talking.  Maybe have a box and tell them, "If I catch you texting, I will come around with the box and you will put your phone in it until the end of class. There will be no discussion but there will be detention for arguing."  I don't know what the rules are for teacher conduct anymore, but it's small problems like this one that made me not want to be a teacher.




I work with students that have learning disabilities, oppositional defiance, ADHD, conduct disorders and probation officers! I don't have a lot of behavior issues in the classroom usually. They know if they hand their phones over w/o a fight they will get it back but for some of them their 1st instinct is to fight it. I think some of them are so alienated from regular society that their phones are their only link to normalcy. 

It is quite sad actually, some of the students that receive free and reduced lunch have new Iphones and Jordans but say they can't afford to buy a notebook or pencils :-(


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 19, 2013)

On a date, or going out with friends, I cannot stand it when people are late. Then they make it worse by not calling me to give me an ETA. I hate being late.....and it ticks me off to no end when people I am with make me late.


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 20, 2013)

My biggest pet peeves are political, so I better not state them here.  Well, except for one.  I hate that people think they can say whatever they want, but then get all bent out of shape when you have a logical, true answer to their tirade.  

Oh, and I also really dislike two faced politicians, who say one thing and do another.  I dislike that in all people, but especially politicians, since they are making decisions for which I pay the price.  

I hereby promise not to say anything more political than that on this forum!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 20, 2013)

Ruthie,  I dislike dishonesty in general.  I also dislike bigotry and hypocrisy.  

Moonshea,  I am with you about being late.  I hate being late myself, so it irks me when others are.  Some of my friends are chronically late, so I have learned that 2 pm means at least 2:30 to them and it makes my life a little less stressful.  

You know, I sounds like a dislike a lot of things... lol  I am often a grumpy Badger ;-)


----------



## Amybell (Apr 20, 2013)

Misuse of contractions drives me CRAZY.  And it's everywhere.  :roll:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 20, 2013)

Amybell said:


> Misuse of contractions drives me CRAZY.  And it's everywhere.  :roll:



Your'e spot on with that one! =p ack I can't do it... you're. 

It drives me nuts too, as well as the misuse of homophones. I have this posted in my living room (where the kids do their homework) 

To: going TO the store. *directional/functional*

Too: Can I go TOO? *also/or excessive {that's TOO much}*

Two: No, only TWO people can fit in the car. *number 2 spelled out*

There: The store is over THERE. *directional*

Their: It's THEIR normal store. *possessive/pertaining to THEM*

They're: I think THEY'RE going to the store. *contraction of they are, apostrophe replaces the missing letter and space*

Your: It can be YOUR store. *possessive/pertaining to YOU*

You're: YOU'RE going to this store. *contraction of you are, apostrophe replaces the missing letter and space*

these are just the ones my kids mix up the most often.. I'm sure I'll have to add more as time goes on lol. I can just hope they pay attention...


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 20, 2013)

Badger said:


> Moonshea,  I am with you about being late.  I hate being late myself, so it irks me when others are.  Some of my friends are chronically late, so I have learned that 2 pm means at least 2:30 to them and it makes my life a little less stressful.


Some of my friends run on 'medievalist time'. Where they can be anywhere from 45min to an hour late. And even though I have explained it, they never understand why I am so annoyed. My BF is like me as well, but he takes it way too far. He will fret and argue on the way to the event. Thank goodness he gets car sick, so he will take a nap most times.


----------



## Ruthie (Apr 20, 2013)

All right, I thought of a pet peeve that I can talk about here.  It is parents that think their child/children are perfect.  Sometimes you can even show them a video of their lil darlings and they still can't believe it.  "My child would not do that!"  If God's children (inc. me!) are not perfect, who are they to think they can do the impossible?!!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ruthie said:


> All right, I thought of a pet peeve that I can talk about here.  It is parents that think their child/children are perfect.  Sometimes you can even show them a video of their lil darlings and they still can't believe it.  "My child would not do that!"  If God's children (inc. me!) are not perfect, who are they to think they can do the impossible?!!



This.  This this this. These are the ones with the worst kids because they won't discipline them. I swear CPS is not going to show up becaus you spanked your kid. Please control your little darlings or they will grow up with no controls on behavior an no respect for anyone else.


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 20, 2013)

I get annoyed when I run out of energy.  And I'm not even done with chores yet and have to sit.  My reward if I can make it through is I get to make soap.  

~Mentally motivated~Physically Spent~


----------



## Amybell (Apr 20, 2013)

Shannon_m--My husband and I play a game when we travel--"Spot the Grammatical Errors".  Billboards are great ones.  Between the homophone misuse and contraction misuse, we both end up in half-twitching fits.  HAHAHA   

I am constantly amazed by the number of companies who don't properly proofread their ad materials.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 20, 2013)

One of my biggest pet peeves is disorganization! I understand that there are different levels to this comment but what I'm talking about is asking someone for help or to locate something you need and they spend your precious time trying to find it or remember where they put it. There is a difference between being a disorganized genius and a lazy 

Aso, people who are late drive me bananas!!!! Finally, my doggies following me around all day long like little duckies stomp on my last nerve. They are cute but I can't turn around without tripping on them


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> Finally, my doggies following me around all day long like little duckies stomp on my last nerve. They are cute but I can't turn around without tripping on them



My dog is the same. I'm hustling around to get things done and everytime I turn around he's right in the way. I've come to the conclusion that it's God's way of telling me to slow down. :mrgreen:

Love that dog!


----------



## cheri_j (Apr 22, 2013)

The thing that really annoys me is someone chewing gum that is taking care of me.  Like a cashier or customer service person.  This is so unprofessional and I don't understand why it's allowed.


----------



## Luckyduke24 (Apr 26, 2013)

I tend to have a lot of pet peeves, I'm not a people person lol. No I really am sometimes I like to be left alone. There are a lot of people that always need to be around someone else to do stuff. I was never that girl I'm perfectly content with myself.  Sooooo that being said, I hate it when I go on break at work and sit down to read and eat and it's "what are you eating" "what book is that" "it's it good" "well what's it about" and then they precede to tell me about their day as if I wasn't already doing something. Then if I tell them I'm reading and would like to continue they look at me like I offended them. *sigh* I can't win.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a whole list of annoyances in my head today as I drove out to a small town and back today.  Where to begin? How about getting stopped not once, but twice by trains on the way there.  Then getting stopped at every possible street light (with no traffic going through!!).  Then the person riding a moped at 20 miles per hour in a 45 lane that you can't pass....ohhhhh then there was the tractor on my way home....hmm...I feel better already


----------



## Ruthie (May 1, 2013)

I have to drive 2 towns over to get my goat's milk, and you can be sure there will be a farmer on his tractor puttering down the highway.  Two lanes and no shoulders!!  I hate that road!


----------



## Nightlilly (Jul 17, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> My biggest pet peeve in life and yes this annoys me more than anything else in the entire world... chewing with your mouth open. My mom's biggest pet peeve was mouth noises and I guess she either got after me and my dad (and the dog too... yes she yelled at the dog for smacking, however it was most annoying) so much that I took it on as my own, or I just inherited it lol. I get after my kids for chewing with their mouths open, especially if whatever they're eating is crunchy. I usually don't have to tell my girls (ages 5 and 6) too often, it's my son (age 10 btw) who is THE WORST!!! Every single meal, snack, whatever I have to tell him to stop smacking. It's so obnoxious!!!! I see grown adults in restaurants chewing with their mouths open, it is so disgusting I can't even stand it. I'm also a HUGE fan of Big Brother (TV show, US version) like beyond nerdy huge fan and maybe it's just the microphone they have to wear all the time, but at least half the house guests chew with their mouths open. I have to mute the TV at those moments, if it's continual.
> 
> Ok is that a good one? lol it's the best I have.



My step-father has to be THE noisiest eater I've ever known. He smack, smack, smacks his way through whatever he's eating....THEN he scrape, clank, scrape, clanks his bowl/plate ABSOLUTELY clean. The whole time he's scraping, I want to yell "There IS more in the kitchen you know!"


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 18, 2013)

Since I saw one today.  And this thread popped up in my notifications   again............Small bars of HP soap, for sale in a shop.  Completely mislabeled and with DOS.  Nice!  It really is annoying since my soaps look WAY better.  And I know they have a great shelf life for the recipes that I have properly tested for shelf life length.  And I have even done up labels for the bars I am going to give my sis when we go with her on vacation.  I just don't sell right now.  But if I ever do.  I will know what NOT to do because it makes your work look so shabby and way sub-par.  Ugh!


----------



## savonierre (Jul 18, 2013)

A thunderstorm is going to annoy me today, I wanted to work outside..


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 18, 2013)

My husband has to eat a bowl of Cheerios every morning for breakfast  And he slurps his cereal.  Majorly loud.  He knows it bugs me but he does it anyway.  It's "just the way he is" !

People on their phones constantly.  Especially driving - I don't get it.  What's so important that you can't wait until you get home to call them?  My sister used to call me when she was on her nightly commute just to shoot the stuff for 45 minutes.  Um, no, I'm busy.

And with that, people who open their phones in a dark movie theater.  Yes, even if it's just for a few minutes, it's distracting as hell and it hurts some people's eyes.  If you want to check the time, wear a watch, or better yet, just assume you will be there until XX time.  It's not hard to look at the next time the movie starts and assuming you'll get out 30-45 minutes before that.  Want to call someone or check a text?  Get up and go outside to the lobby.  Don't make all of us behind you immediately focus on your itty bitty super bright screen instead of the movie that we each paid $20+ to see.


----------



## MOGal70 (Jul 18, 2013)

This will upset some, but one of my pet peeves is people who get upset that they got stuck behind a tractor on a two lane road and complain about how it slowed them down.  If you choose to live in a rural area then you should expect to see tractors on the road!


----------



## jean1C (Jul 18, 2013)

I love all of the "eating" pet peeves! 
My HUGE, HUGE, HUGE pet peeve is people (notably, my husband) that lick their fingers when eating chicken wings. Seriously...ALL TEN!!! We were out with my girlfriends one night and one said, "here, I have another napkin if you need one."....He seems to think that this is okay. "It is what you do when you eat wings"....AH, NO....
On another note, my SIL smacks when she eats. Even my kids notice this. REALLY? What is wrong with you that you can't eat correctly? Close your mouth and chew your food. Then there is my BIL that thinks eating is a competition. Yes sir...you won,,,you ate dinner the fastest, do you think it would be an inconvenience to stick around while we passed the rest of the food? OH NOOOO...we would be interrupting the afternoon nap... Gotta love Thanksgiving at my house!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 19, 2013)

jean1C said:


> I love all of the "eating" pet peeves!
> My HUGE, HUGE, HUGE pet peeve is people (notably, my husband) that lick their fingers when eating chicken wings. Seriously...ALL TEN!!! We were out with my girlfriends one night and one said, "here, I have another napkin if you need one."....He seems to think that this is okay. "It is what you do when you eat wings"....AH, NO....
> On another note, my SIL smacks when she eats. Even my kids notice this. REALLY? What is wrong with you that you can't eat correctly? Close your mouth and chew your food. Then there is my BIL that thinks eating is a competition. Yes sir...you won,,,you ate dinner the fastest, do you think it would be an inconvenience to stick around while we passed the rest of the food? OH NOOOO...we would be interrupting the afternoon nap... Gotta love Thanksgiving at my house!


 
Hahaha!  That reminds me of my favorite movie.  Chevy Chase Christmas vacation.......the Christmas dinner scene.  The cousin is Hilarious!


----------



## cerelife (Jul 19, 2013)

Just clicked back on this thread and LOL!
I have to admit that I used to be known for ALWAYS being late...now I put all my appointment/meeting/etc. times in for 45 minutes before the "real" time. Works like a charm 
I have a huge pet-peeve that is job specific: People who use the ER as their own personal clinic and then get dramatic. You drove yourself to the ER for a sinus headache/nausea/random minor complaint AND walked in under your own steam, but now you are in far too much pain to move from your stretcher to my CT table? This is esp. frustrating when I have to move someone who outweighs me by 2-3 times!! Or the people who claim to have the worst headache of their lives whom I have to ask to stop playing on their cellphone long enough to scan them...or the patients who rate their abdominal pain as 10 on a scale of 1-10 who arrive in my suite munching on the bag of Doritos that their family/friends snuck in for them!!!
Don't get me wrong; for the most part I love my job, and the reason I keep doing it is for the patients who actually need me...there is nothing so sweet as having a patient or family member thank you for taking the time to listen and care about them when they need our help. 
I like my paycheck, but I SOOOO wouldn't be able to put up with the random idiots if I didn't have the occasional patient call me an "angel"....everytime I think I can't do this sh*t anymore, I get reminded that I make a difference. So far, that's good enough for me


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 19, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> People on their phones constantly.  Especially driving - I don't get it.  What's so important that you can't wait until you get home to call them?  My sister used to call me when she was on her nightly commute just to shoot the stuff for 45 minutes.  Um, no, I'm busy.



Hear hear. I decided to cancel my cell phone subscription over a year ago.
When I'm out, I'm actually _doing things_ and don't want to be bothered. 
And I think it's so rude to discuss private things in public, or even at the cash register while not saying a thing to the cashier :eh:

People don't even seem to be able to grasp there's life beyond being available 24/7.
 At least 6 people offered me to pay my bill cause they thought I was in some kind of financial trouble!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jul 19, 2013)

dagmar88 said:


> Hear hear. I decided to cancel my cell phone subscription over a year ago.
> When I'm out, I'm actually _doing things_ and don't want to be bothered.
> And I think it's so rude to discuss private things in public, or even at the cash register while not saying a thing to the cashier :eh:
> 
> ...


 
I just now called someone to do a prescreen for a job interview and she put me on hold while she checked in at her doctor's office, then she came back and was like "who is this?"  I'm the hiring person at the job you wanted, sweetie, maybe don't answer the phone if you're going to be busy just then.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jul 19, 2013)

cerelife, wow!  That is crazy, lol.  I am sure that you truly are a big help to the people that REALLy need your help.  

I ran across one of my peeves today while at the zoo.  Today is my oldests 14th birthday, so we have a few kids out for a fun time.  At the café there came a mother with 2 kids that were rather hyperactive.  She is feeding them big red snow cones and yelling for her man to "GET A SWITCH!!!"  Uhm......maybe ditch the sugar and red dye!  Sigh!  

Oh and there was the dad that was cool with his toddler dropping drawers to take a pee by the café.  :-o   Don't know that I have seen that enough for it to be a peeve.......but I was like, a-what??!!


----------

